# LATHE: GARAGE SPECIAL ENGINE LATHE who's the manufacturer



## cayusedriver (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a lathe that I can find no manufacture marking on. There is a brass plate on the back gear housing that reads GARAGE SPECIAL ENGINE LATHE 10 inch by 4 feet. Any idea the manufacture? I'm leaning toward South Bend. Any idea about year of manufacture? I can provide photos; but, just not right now, I'll have to go over to my storage garage and take them.

Thanks,

Cayuse


----------



## ScrapMetal (Oct 5, 2011)

I found a couple old posts with Steve Wells (member here) on a Yahoo group...



> RE: [southbendlathe] SBL sold by Sears
> 
> CZ,
> Can you elaborate? Where was it, what did it look like, do you remember if it had the headstock
> ...





> In a message dated 10/23/2009 8:24:36 AM Mountain Daylight Time, wswells@earthlink.net writes:
> 
> As to "If" it's a rare South Bend/Sears lathe...Let's ask this question to the group, Has anyone EVER seen a Lathe
> tagged with the Garage Special ID badge?...I don't think so. I for one would like to have it for sure.
> ...



Without the proper context it's hard to say what they were referencing. I'll bet that Steve could shed some light on it though. ::thumbzup::

-Ron


----------



## lazyLathe (Oct 6, 2011)

I found a post on Practical machinist where a guy remembers seeing one of them in an old South Bend catalog.
Seems to think it was from the 30's.

Not a very common lathe at all!!!

How about  ~~~~~

That will help a lot!!

Andrew


----------



## geotek (Oct 6, 2011)

A picture would solve the mystery. South Bend had a marketing arm that specialized in sale of machines to the auto repair shops (remember when they were called garages?). SB had written several application notes showing how to use their machines for various automotive repair tasks. Back in the forty's, an auto mechanic quite often had to make the repair part, turn generator and starter commutators, that sort of thing.


----------



## cayusedriver (Oct 6, 2011)

scrapmetal, lazylathe and geotek:

Thanks for the reply. I am going to try and get over to my storage garage early this afternoon and take some pictures. Beside the front, back, tail stock end, backgears end, headstock and serial number, which I know is located on the tailstock end of the front way, would there be any other views or specific parts to photo that would aid in helping to determine manufacture?

Thanks again,

Cayuse


----------



## lazyLathe (Oct 6, 2011)

Cayuse,

Have a look here and see if you recognize it.
They have pretty much all the lathes made by South Bend there.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend/index.html

Andrew


----------



## cayusedriver (Oct 6, 2011)

OK here are the photos I promised:

I took these this afternoon. If these are not acceptable or someone needs different angles or specific parts photographed, please let me know.

Thanks,

Cayuse


----------



## cayusedriver (Oct 6, 2011)

Two more incase they're necessary.

Cayuse


----------



## geotek (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd have to say with those dual V ways for the carriage, it would have to be South Bend.


----------



## pjf134 (Oct 7, 2011)

The serial number puts it at 1932, but the casting date does not agree, if it is a south bend, unless it was made from a old cast that was around, which I doubt. In the 20's and 30's the lathe looks like yours from the UK site.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm guessing some kind of SB but I'm not sure if one could rely on the serial number to date it as it doesn't seem to be "standard" production. Don't know if it means anything but the thread numbers are the same for this SB Junior from '27 (Got it off Steve Wells site: http://wswells.com/




I haven't seen Steve post in a while. Sure would be nice if he chimed in on this one.

-Ron


----------



## frank r (Jun 6, 2012)

I just bought one  of these too. Came complete with a full set of change gears and a center rest.


----------



## t20sl (Jul 15, 2018)

New member and I have one of these.  Dad and Grandpa purchased at outbreak of WWII used.  Made lots of phenolic aircraft parts in spare time as sub contractor.  I still use almost weekly.  Dad always said it was made by South Bend for private label company.  Mine has all threading gears, center rest, 3c collets, 2 chucks, and other tooling.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice old southie, perfect candidate for a variable speed motor


----------

